# Bent lamp



## richtink (Dec 5, 2012)

This was the most challenging project I had taken on. It required just about every tool in the shop. First I had to make jig patterns from MDF, then transfer the pattern to plywood. The first step was to plane the ash, then joint for perfect squareness. Then the bandsaw to resaw into 3/16" strips, Drum sander to get to 3/32". It took 24 strips. Then glue up in the bending fixtures. Then belt sander to remove glue squeeze out. Back to bandsaw to cut down the middle to route a groove for the copper line to run the plug cord through. Then glue back together. Then to the router table to make it round,leaving a section square to attach the legs. The legs were formed in the same manner as the body and made round on the router table. Glued the legs on and spent hours shaping and sanding. When I was satisfied I applied a dlear finish and installed the hardware.

When I get a chance I will take pictures of the patterns and fixtures, if anyone is interested.


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

I'm interested.
Do you have drawings?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice job Richard. That is definitely unique.


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

Excellent job. Your efforts look to have been very well worth it. A very unique piece.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well worth the time and effort, Richard.


----------



## maurosnickare (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi, i think David Marks made one of that..i have the video somewhere..it looks very nice..


----------



## dave brewer (Nov 28, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

richtink said:


> First I had to make jig patterns from MDF, then transfer the pattern to plywood.


??? I'm curious as to why you made jig patterns from MDF and then transferred the patterns to plywood. Why not just use the MDF patterns, or start with plywood in the first place? :blink:


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

A lot of work but it really looks great. It could be a major award!


----------



## maurosnickare (Nov 18, 2011)

i theo, i think he used mdf just for a master template, but for wood bending expecially tight radius like that lamp plywood is a better and stronger choice..


----------



## richtink (Dec 5, 2012)

Snickare85 said:


> Hi, i think David Marks made one of that..i have the video somewhere..it looks very nice..


Thanks to everyone for the comments.

Yes, David was my inspiration for this project. His is smaller in diameter.


----------



## richtink (Dec 5, 2012)

woodie26 said:


> I'm interested.
> Do you have drawings?


I will take some pictures and post them. This link will give you the material list, but the size and shape is really up to your own discretion, as long as you keep a balance so it will sit firmly.
http://www.djmarks.com/woodworks/materialslist/500SeriesMaterialsList.htm


----------



## richtink (Dec 5, 2012)

JOAT said:


> ??? I'm curious as to why you made jig patterns from MDF and then transferred the patterns to plywood. Why not just use the MDF patterns, or start with plywood in the first place? :blink:


Plywood is lighter and stronger than MDF for the form and MDF is cheaper for the pattern.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Really cool! 

Something like that at a store would cost alot of money I bet.

How did you do the wiring?


----------



## richtink (Dec 5, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> Really cool!
> 
> Something like that at a store would cost alot of money I bet.
> 
> How did you do the wiring?


After it was glued and formed, I cut it in half and routed a groove down the center of both pieces. I installed a copper line and glued the two halves back together. The man I bought the hardware said I could put it in a catalog and ask $2000.00. It is a David Marks design and copyrighted and I had no desire to make another.

In retrospect, I should have processed enough material to make three or four more and just stored it until I was inspired again.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: A Christmas Story Full Size 45" Leg Lamp: Home Improvement

A Christmas Story - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You'll shoot your eye out: "A Christmas Story" works - Thehour.com: Weekend

A Christmas Story - YouTube

====




mgmine said:


> A lot of work but it really looks great. It could be a major award!


----------



## richtink (Dec 5, 2012)

woodie26 said:


> I'm interested.
> Do you have drawings?


Here are the pics of the templates and forms.
The pic of the thin strip is one that I sanded too thin. I needed 3/32" and just went a little too far on the adjustment. Thankfully I measured before running the rest of the strips.
The holes and notches are for clamping and believe me, it takes a lot of strong clamps.


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

How did you handle the joints for the legs?
Thanks


----------



## richtink (Dec 5, 2012)

woodie26 said:


> How did you handle the joints for the legs?
> Thanks


Here is a link to Davids video. He can explain much better than I.
It appears that David is selling some of the videos as a download from his website and this link will not work. I will try to explain how I did the legs. I have to write it in word to get it right, then I will post it.



Watch Wood Works Season 5 Episode 12 Contemporary Bent-Laminate Lamp


----------



## maurosnickare (Nov 18, 2011)

i think is called scarf joint richard..


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Snickare85 said:


> i theo, i think he used mdf just for a master template, but for wood bending expecially tight radius like that lamp plywood is a better and stronger choice..


That still doesn't answer why he didn't just start with plywood in the first place.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

richtink said:


> Plywood is lighter and stronger than MDF for the form and MDF is cheaper for the pattern.


To each his own. I would have made my pattern right on the plywood, doing away with the MDF altogether. Then saved the cost of the MDF and no additional cost for plywood.


----------



## richtink (Dec 5, 2012)

JOAT said:


> That still doesn't answer why he didn't just start with plywood in the first place.


A pattern had to be made, so I decided to use MDF, because it is cheaper than plywood that is straight, free of voids and flat enough for that purpose. It is easier to sand and fine tune the MDF.


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Any thing on how you did the legs, yet?
Thanks





richtink said:


> Here is a link to Davids video. He can explain much better than I.
> It appears that David is selling some of the videos as a download from his website and this link will not work. I will try to explain how I did the legs. I have to write it in word to get it right, then I will post it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## richtink (Dec 5, 2012)

woodie2 6 said:


> Any thing on how you did the legs, yet?
> Thanks


While waiting for paint to dry in the in the bathroom, between coats, I finalized my thoughts on this. The sketch is crude. I glued up a couple of extra legs just in case. I used thicker strips, as the bend is not as severe. If I remember correctly, it only took two tries at the scarf angle to get it right. Once I was satisfied with the angle, I rounded the main structure and the legs on the router table, leaving the mating surface square. Then I glued the legs on and spent many hours blending them into the main structure.
I hope the pictures help. If you have any questions, I will be happy to answer best I can.


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

richard
Thanks, For the information.
Larry:thank_you2:


----------



## seahawk65 (Oct 9, 2012)

Very nice project, Maybe I will try this someday


----------



## fishcad (Apr 15, 2012)

Been thinking about something similar. Your description of the steps will be helpful.


----------

